# BUSAN | Elbon the Stay | 112m | 367ft | 33 fl | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Elborne the Stay, Haeundae-gu, Busan, South Korea
112m / Residential / App / 2020-2022

33Fl












http://www.donga.com/news/article/all/20200115/99232344/1


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Source: "해운대 경동리인뷰 2차" 예상 조망 및 공사현장


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> New rendering of Elborne The Stay
> 
> View attachment 71961
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

사고력과 행동력 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------

